# Testosterone Injection Side Effects



## wifenumber2

Anyone's husband/SO recently start testosterone injections? Did they act out aggressively after first shot? MD warned of possible aggressive behavior. Uncertain if it could start less than one week after first shot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead

Effects can take place within days. I would talk to him about it. Sometimes they don't notice the way it's causing them to react.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wifenumber2

I thought it would take a few injections. I will find a way to alert the MD as my husband blew up at me in an argument and we haven't spoken or and he has been avoiding me since Wednesday night of this week. His first shot was last Saturday.


----------



## I got this

Ask your husband if he thinks its related and that you can understand if he is "under the influence" Stop ****ing around about it


----------



## wifenumber2

I would normally do especially since the ND warned him that he could have aggressive behavior-- just not how soon since the level was going to be increased slowly. I'm entering into day 4 of his Silent Treatment. He cones home late and leaves early. For at least Now I am giving him space and working on me. Usually it is a 24 hr thing. I know he can have a temper but wondering if the testosterone kicked up his response a notch and would he even be able to objectively consider it as a factor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I got this

If its medical, the silent treatment really is a poor choice to handle it. Let him know you are genuinely concerned even if he is nagry and ask him to discuss it with the doc.

Medical issues trump the silent treatment BS


----------



## Runs like Dog

This is relevant to my interests as I am likely to stop using gel applications soon. I'd like to know a bit about this as an alternative. Androgel seemed to not offer good price performance and Fortesta is driving my blood pressure too high.


----------



## wifenumber2

The doctor is a friend and since he warned my H to be on the look out for aggressive behavior/anger, I called him on the down low since I wasn't sure if H was actually coming back as he has never been engaged in the Silent/leave mode for 24 hours. The MD asked if he was on any other meds and I remembered he was on steroids for a cold and the MD held off the first injection until he was done. His response was nothing is impossible in medicine. He starts low and slow with bi-weekly injections and monitoring. Tries to get patients to hit 500 and then maintain. My friend has had them without any problem. He is 50 and said that he wakes up in the morning like an 18 year old. He works out daily and said that since having the injections he has more energy and has leaned out. That's why I told my H about them. 

I truly cannot say if it caused H's reaction because some of how he acted he did so prior to the injections; however, it is always possible that it kicked it up a notch. I think going to a doctor for these is the way to go if your gel is not doing the trick and you only have to go once every two weeks while building up and the doc was going to teach him how to inject (hip) so you can do it at home.

Hope this helps to make things better for you.


----------



## wifenumber2

I Got This: About 2 hours ago was the first time that I have seen my husband since Wednesday morning so I haven't had the chance to raise it. I did speak with the Doc as he is a friend. He is going to see H as he has to reschedule his next injection due to a scheduling issue. He will ask him how his first injection went and if he noticed any anger issues during the past two weeks. 

The doc and I went through the timeline and I shared a little bit of the reaction and he said in medicine, anything is possible. So I doubt we won't know. I think 75% of it was normal behavior for him but it seemed like the punishment exceeded the crime which made me wonder if there was the link between the intensity of the response and the injection. There was no time that I thought I was in physical danger, only verbal. Only time will tell...


----------



## bbdad

You are not going to see responses that fast, unless he is on TNE (test no ester) or possibly with Test Propionate. But, neither of those are used for TNT. Prop is sometimes, but requires daily injections and is often not used for TRT for that reason.

The typical ester is cypionate or enanthate. Those have a half life of around a week. It takes a while for the levels of test to build up in the system. Most guys starting TRT see effects in about 3-4 weeks. Anything within a few days is placebo effect.


----------



## Machiavelli

Runs like Dog said:


> This is relevant to my interests as I am likely to stop using gel applications soon. I'd like to know a bit about this as an alternative. Androgel seemed to not offer good price performance and Fortesta is driving my blood pressure too high.


Go the bio-identical route.


----------



## bbdad

Go for the injections. It is easier to manage and change the doses if needed. Just learn how to self inject and it is a no brainer.


----------



## althea0212

wifenumber2 said:


> Anyone's husband/SO recently start testosterone injections? Did they act out aggressively after first shot? MD warned of possible aggressive behavior. Uncertain if it could start less than one week after first shot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've heard the same story many years ago from a friend. In my opinion it would be best if both of you visit the doctor so you know what to expect as far as the side effects of the injections are concern. Hormonal changes may affect anyone's behavior/moods but we don't know how long this will last and how much you should endure. You may also do some online readings on testosterone injection prior to your doctor's visit.


----------



## Stonewall

Mine is up to 1075 now but the only aggression I feel is sexual aggression. I feel like getting really animal with her. If only I knew how she felt about that........Yee hawwww! 

I would have to know she was into it before I could act on it but boy if I did I would ride her like a rented mule!


----------



## wifenumber2

Our MD goes low and slow with first target of 500. I was the one who suggested it to him because my longtime trainer who is our age said he felt really better all around as far as energy and leaning out. Neither he nor H needed it because something was lacking. I hope it helps anyone who tries it.


----------



## bbdad

If you are only targeting levels of 500, there is no way there will be any acting out or aggression at those levels. Anything like that is psychosomatic and/or placebo.


----------



## wifenumber2

@ Althea. MD warned H who surprisingly shared with me to be on the lookout for aggressive behavior. My H has a temper ( not physical but he can verbally cut people down even those he has known for years). I let the MD know because I know him socially. He will ask H about how he did on the inj and find a way to see if H reports aggressive/hostile behavior. H had wanted me to go to the next appt to learn how to give shots because the location is hard for him and I have given him other inj in the past after a surgery. That may not happen now...


----------



## wifenumber2

I'm uncertain what he does at 500 ( maintain or tweak if more is needed). I know he said he targets 500.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Machiavelli said:


> Go the bio-identical route.


Exactly. The bio-identical pellets work like magic!


----------



## javawave

Took several injections for me to notice anything at all. According to my Doc 500 is still below normal target range. One shot in I would be surprised if it had any actual effect yet.


----------



## I Notice The Details

My doctor says 700 to 800 is the range I should be in. Very happy with the pellets. I have been on them for 5 years with lots of success!


----------



## Deejo

I'd say there is less than a 1% chance that his HRT shot had anything to do with his outburst.

Don't forget, a symptom of LOW T is moodiness.

It's not the testosterone.

I've been on HRT for just over a year. Talked to a lot of guys that are as well. I don't know of a single case of over the top, freak-out, aggression. If anything, I'm actually more energetic and upbeat.


----------



## Thound

It has enlarged my prostate, but it has also kept me more alert, has given me desire to do things. It has also made me more horny, which the wife hates. I have lost a lot of belly fat. All in all I have been happy with my results.


----------



## wifenumber2

Demo and Thound: I concur with your comments. I don't think anymore that it was the injection. My trainer of 9 years who is our age told me about the injections and all the good it did for him: overall feeling better, leaning out, and while ah didn't need any help in that area...waking up like an 18 YO. 

I hope he will get the results he was looking for!

The horniness is fine....just an issue when Zi tell him 5 minutes earlier I had two hours of sleep due to catching his cold and I just drift back to sleep at 4AM and he must have it...really?


----------



## Corpuswife

I Notice The Details said:


> Exactly. The bio-identical pellets work like magic!



Do you have any recommendations brand wise?


----------



## I Notice The Details

Corpuswife said:


> Do you have any recommendations brand wise?


I am in Phoenix, and I go to SottoPelle...which is Dr. Tutera. He is the pioneer in the United States for doing this kind of bio-identical hormone therapy with pellets under the skin. He has many offices across the country now. The doctors in these other offices have been trained by him and use the same pellets. I have been thrilled with the results for 5 years now. No side effects.


----------



## SWOregon

wifenumber2 said:


> Anyone's husband/SO recently start testosterone injections? Did they act out aggressively after first shot? MD warned of possible aggressive behavior. Uncertain if it could start less than one week after first shot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My husband started taking testosterone Injections about eight years ago. He has always had aggressive behavior that coincides with his dose cycle. The polite, considerate and loving man I married becomes rude, self- centered and angry. I have been able to force him to quit twice, and it took five months for him to really become hisself again. The first one or two months he goes through a pretty serious withdrawal. He is fairly content three and four months after quoting and then by five months has his great sense of humor back. Unfortunately, he does not see his personality changes and still believes he has a medical condition that makes him better when he is on testosterone. I strongly believe that he is addicted to it.

For a blog that summarizes several excellent articles on the subject with hyperlinks included, other resources and information on doctors and the pharmaceutical company's, see Personality Changes Caused by Low T Therapy | Testosterone, TRT, Mood Swings, and Roid-Rage . Thanks for your post!


----------



## Moops

Just out of curiousity. Why would a man have to take testosterone injections?


----------



## SWOregon

Moops said:


> Just out of curiousity. Why would a man have to take testosterone injections?


It is the hormone replacement therapy used for Low T. It is becoming a controversy as many people believe it can be dangerous (heart attacks and strokes) and addictive.


----------



## bbdad

The studies reporting heart attacks have been shown to be improper studies. TRT has been shown to have cardio-protective effects.

Stroke would be due to an increased hematocrit level. That would more common be seen with supraphysiologic levels. However, anyone on TRT should be monitoring their blood tests and if crit values get high, you just go give blood. Simple fix.

I have been on TRT for about 8 years or so. I honestly don't recall when I started. It was a life changer for me. 

For those having aggression issues, it is likely placebo. Or, it could be that your estrogen has gotten out of control. Yes, men have estrogen, too. If you E2 levels are too high, you need an aromatase inhibitor to keep them in check.


----------



## CantBelieveThis

bbdad said:


> The studies reporting heart attacks have been shown to be improper studies. TRT has been shown to have cardio-protective effects.
> 
> Stroke would be due to an increased hematocrit level. That would more common be seen with supraphysiologic levels. However, anyone on TRT should be monitoring their blood tests and if crit values get high, you just go give blood. Simple fix.
> 
> I have been on TRT for about 8 years or so. I honestly don't recall when I started. It was a life changer for me.
> 
> For those having aggression issues, it is likely placebo. Or, it could be that your estrogen has gotten out of control. Yes, men have estrogen, too. If you E2 levels are too high, you need an aromatase inhibitor to keep them in check.


my understanding from my doctor is that rise in estradiol is what gives aggressive behaviour, not actually testosterone itself....i am on TRT and never have had aggressive behaviour, but my E2 has always been in check w/o any use of AI (AI use can also mess with your lipids and what not)


----------



## snerg

SWOregon said:


> It is the hormone replacement therapy used for Low T. It is becoming a controversy as many people believe it can be dangerous (heart attacks and strokes) and addictive.


Cite examples otherwise this is FUD.


----------



## Vina

My husband ( late 40's) went to his Dr and was tested - and had low testosterone levels. He was sleeping a lot- low sex drive- and typical " symptoms". When the doctor would not give him a prescription to boost testosterone- he simply simply ordered on line. He started injecting himself! I dont have to tell you how deeply it's affected y life. He is antagonistic, emotional, controlling- and very verbally abusive. It's been not great. And, combined with his daily 6 pack+ of coors-..... it's a field day. When things are calm- I have tried to address the possibility that his aggression and ugliness may stem from these self injected testosterone shots. He wont hear it- he only gets angry that I even ask. Instead, he infers that " I must be hormonal" . Im living in upside down world. I'd love any insight or help as well.


----------



## Lostinthought61

have him break up the injection in half so if he is doing once a month have him do it twice a month. now the coor beers is another issue.


----------



## happyhusband0005

wifenumber2 said:


> Anyone's husband/SO recently start testosterone injections? Did they act out aggressively after first shot? MD warned of possible aggressive behavior. Uncertain if it could start less than one week after first shot.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Within the first week is odd from my experience. How much is he taking? How low was his T originally? But you both should be aware the testosterone will have an affect on temper. He will get use to knowing when his anger is a bit irrational. He just needs to be reminded of it and be aware of himself.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Ahhh I got sucked into an OLD thread. Where's @MattMatt with the Batman and Robin MEME.


----------



## Mr. Nail

@Vina ,
Did the doctor give a reason for not prescribing? When I started T My insurance wouldn't pay, but my Doc was happy to prescribe. I had some hormonal roller coaster so I split up my shots. Eventually I switched to an estrogen blocker which is better for me.


----------



## BluesPower

Vina said:


> My husband ( late 40's) went to his Dr and was tested - and had low testosterone levels. He was sleeping a lot- low sex drive- and typical " symptoms". When the doctor would not give him a prescription to boost testosterone- he simply simply ordered on line. He started injecting himself! I dont have to tell you how deeply it's affected y life. He is antagonistic, emotional, controlling- and very verbally abusive. It's been not great. And, combined with his daily 6 pack+ of coors-..... it's a field day. When things are calm- I have tried to address the possibility that his aggression and ugliness may stem from these self injected testosterone shots. He wont hear it- he only gets angry that I even ask. Instead, he infers that " I must be hormonal" . Im living in upside down world. I'd love any insight or help as well.


First off, find a new doctor. Like yesterday. 

And how much is he taking? And breaking up to two shots per month should help...


----------



## happiness27

There is no way any man should be on T without doctor supervision and from a reliable pharmacy. The T numbers need to be monitored closely. 

It was also a life-changer for my husband and seriously on our sex life. He is fit and strong, clear headed and wants/loves sex. He does two shots a month. I've never seen him lose his temper. Aggression is not a side effect for him. There have been times along the way when his T level went up over 1200 - so I can't emphasize enough that the levels have to be monitored.


----------



## Bilbo115265

I've been doing testosterone for about a year 1mm(i think)2 times a month and i seem ok


----------

